# 2012 Challenge 22/52



## gstanfield (May 26, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week twenty two:

Memorial

Have a wonderful week everyone and as usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 30, 2012)

I tried real hard to find a way to put these two pictures together but it just always came out looking dorky so I hope no one minds that I post two shots this week in memory of our service men and women on MEMORIAL DAY from our local cemetery


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 30, 2012)

...................LEST WE FORGET


----------



## gstanfield (May 30, 2012)

Very nice Mike, nobody will mind the extra picture  

I had plans for a memorial shot, but things don't always go as planned. This one has a bit of a story to it so sit back, relax and try not to be bothered by a long winded story...

Last summer a fellow deputy, good friend, husband and all around incredible man named Bryan Gross was almost ready to go home for the day. His shift ended in a couple of minutes and by all rights he could have went home, but chose to respond to the call of a young teenage girl having jumped in the raging Platte river in town. Bryan rushed to the river, jumped out of his patrol vehicle, stripped off the heavy belt and dove in the river after the girl. A little ways downstream my friend was seen throwing the girl towards the bank and then other rescue workers were able to reach the girl and drag her to safety. After the girl was safe on shore the other officers, deputies and citizens started accounting for everyone who had been in the river. It was at this time that Bryan was found to be missing. 

An immediate search and rescue effort was launched and continued for three days until the time we found the body of our friend. To this day I wear a yellow memorial bracelet and think of him all the time. Yesterday evening I visited Canada Island in Spokane (will start another thread with those pics) I lay on the grass looking up at the flagpole, listening to the rush of the water and instantly I began to tear up as I thought about my lost friend almost a year ago. I know that Memorial Day is geared towards military persons, but I think it's very fitting to remember this brave Deputy who gave his life saving a 14yr old girl. 

http://www.douglas-budget.com/news/article_eddd046e-9f85-11e1-acfa-0019bb2963f4.html

The photo isn't much, but it's what I looked at as I remembered his famous smile and laugh. Rest in peace Bryan, you are dearly missed, but never forgotten.


----------



## rip18 (May 31, 2012)

Great job both of you.  All 3 of those shots (& the story) should make us all stop & think.


----------



## wvdawg (May 31, 2012)

*Confederate Memorial*

Stone Mountain, GA


----------



## gstanfield (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice shot Dawg!


----------

